# Cute little SPRING cardigan



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7323&cid=17&utm_source=Nordic+Mart+Newsletter&utm_campaign=88af7a48ba-no_emoji_or_emoji_1_15_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_e94ad7aec6-88af7a48ba-140390329&mc_cid=88af7a48ba&mc_eid=6034398e22


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pity I don't have the cute, little body to put in it!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Pity I don't have the cute, little body to put in it!


I did once upon a time. Now I have a daughter and dil to knit for. Lol


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Really cute, but I don't think it would be that cute on this old body. I wish I had a girl to knit for.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It's lovely. I feel the urge. Got some pale yellow merino.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Very pretty, these short cardigans look good on slim people


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

roseknit said:


> Very pretty, these short cardigans look good on slim people


True. Perhaps I will just lengthen it for the 'not as slim as I once was'. Ah, memories.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Pity I don't have the cute, little body to put in it!


Funny.I thought,not with my hips 😅😅😅😅😅


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

cute!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is so cute! Would love to make it for my DIL.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice. Bookmarked, thank you.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. So pretty!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish I knew how to lengthen cardigans. I think shorter cardigans are for young girls - but I do love it!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> I wish I knew how to lengthen cardigans. I think shorter cardigans are for young girls - but I do love it!


Just add more rows between the cast on and the armhole bind off. For example, If you are knitting from the bottom up and the pattern says do 3" of ribbing, then work in stockinette for another 8", begin underarm bind off. 
Well, you would knit further than 8" until it is the length you want. I prefer a total of about 14" total from cast on to armhole so I would do 3" of ribbing, then 11" of stockinette and then begin e armhole bind off.

If you are knitting top down, once you are working on just the body (sleeves are on holders), just knit until you get the length you like.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now this is darling. Has a 1940`s look to it. springchicken66


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

attycasner said:


> Just add more rows between the cast on and the armhole bind off. For example, If you are knitting from the bottom up and the pattern says do 3" of ribbing, then work in stockinette for another 8", begin underarm bind off.
> Well, you would knit further than 8" until it is the length you want. I prefer a total of about 14" total from cast on to armhole so I would do 3" of ribbing, then 11" of stockinette and then begin e armhole bind off.
> 
> If you are knitting top down, once you are working on just the body (sleeves are on holders), just knit until you get the length you like.


Thank you, Attycasner. I didn't realise there was a way of lengthening it. If I did it this way, would it be wide enough at the bottom as it would now finish below the waist, rather thanon it? Or would that also need adjusting?


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> Thank you, Attycasner. I didn't realise there was a way of lengthening it. If I did it this way, would it be wide enough at the bottom as it would now finish below the waist, rather thanon it? Or would that also need adjusting?


I don't think so. I would measure before adding the extra length. Compare that to your waist and hip measurements. If you need some extra stitches, do the increases on the side seams. Don't do them all at once, do them gradually, not all on one row. If you have a bottom up pattern that calls for waist shaping (decreases), just do the opposite and increases the number of times and spaced the same. Usually it is 1 or 2 stitches on each 'seam', then knit 1 or 2 rows even, then 1 or 2 more stitches, repeat.


----------

